
Show HN: Sleep therapy app to reverse chronic insomnia - rahulshiv7
http://www.sleepedy.com
======
rahulshiv7
Hey HN,

We built Sleepedy to democratize Cognitive Behavioral Therapy for Insomnia
(CBT-I) treatment for everyone suffering from Chronic Insomnia. CBT-I has been
proven in clinical trials to be the best treatment for anxiety based chronic
insomnia. Yet, prescription sleep aids far outnumbers CBT-I treatments. Our
hope is by democratizing such an effective treatment, we can reduce sleeping
pill dependence across our society.

One of our founders struggled with chronic insomnia and a Xanax dependency
till he found a CBT-I therapist and reversed his chronic insomnia -
[https://www.sleepedy.com/articles/insomniac-
journey](https://www.sleepedy.com/articles/insomniac-journey)

